# Homemade Slingbows/slingshot to Slingbow Mods



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Not sure if this should go here or in “homemade slingshots” - I’ve been tossing around too many ideas and probably complicating the matter so was thinking about a thread showing different homemade Slingbows or DIY slingshot to Slingbow modifications. Hoping to see the awesome work of the forum members and maybe get some ideas too!


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

I have read this whole sub-forum; there are some great examples spread throughout.

This is one of the reasons I wanted to master making my own band/tube sets tailored for sling bows; to make it easier to create/mod.

I have several projects in the works; I'll post as things come together.

Hoping to see other's ideas and examples too.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Read all the good and bad reviews about these:









Not real impressed right out the box crappy clam shell packaging; but, I got them on clearance for hardly nothing (plus they are the deluxe package with an included arrow).

Got some ideas for them...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

About 10 years back, I went through a sling bow craze. I built many and bought a few, but the one I always settled on and shot the best for me was just a simple OPFS. You can shoot balls or arrows without changing a single thing. Replace your arrow knock with golf tees and your golden. Great for hunting. See a squirrel, use a steel ball, see a bunny, use an arrow..........or just a steel ball lol.


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Thanks IslandMade- did you have to do anything to overcome the increased band weight without a wrist brace?


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

My final one I made i made the handle portion a little larger and put a palm swell similar the a recurve bow, so it made it almost a hammer grip. Then made the forks just a touch wider so the band tied wouldn't interfere with the arrow. But no deeper, the original depth of the V is perfect to rest the arrow in.

I just liked this one for me because you could go from shooting arrows to balls/rocks with zero modifying your setup. Sure if your shooting 300 grain arrows you will be over powered with 3/8 steel. But I liked that you don't have to fiddle with a whisker biscuit, or remove some gimmicky rest. Definitely not for everyone. But that's just what worked for me. Hope this helps, or sparks and idea!


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

cpu_melt_down said:


> Read all the good and bad reviews about these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting to see what you do with those. I bought one on a whim once. A total bust! The arrow's insert was damaged and I was not able to screw the included field point, or any other field point into it. The bands broke within a few shots, the metal bolt holding the arrow rest is flimsy and the bolt hole for the bolt is poorly drilled. I could not get the arrow to stay in the rest and eventually built a kind of whisker biscuit using feather scraps. Never could get it to shoot. Went back to my bows.


----------



## cpu_melt_down (Mar 20, 2017)

Blue Raja, I had read your post regarding your experience with the Pocket Hunter. :imslow:

It gave me some reservation about buying, but I got them dirt cheap (I bought 3).

I didn't have the problems with the arrows, but what you say about the bands and arrow rest ring true.

I found the arrow rest loose and rattles and the screw indeed sucks. I'm planning on using some silicone glue to dampen the rattle and try to find a better bolt to replace the screw.

The tubes seem to draw short for me and I don't really trust the plastic inserts holding the pouch on this model.

I also couldn't get the arrow to easily nock onto the string/pouch. I'm going to get some of those Pocket Predator clamps and use bands instead of tubes.


----------



## duffman6988 (Sep 22, 2019)

This is my natty, toothbrush sling bow. Its forward curv making it alot more accurate . Giving the arrow a twist before let off really helps it spin and get centered quickly


----------



## Sneaky (Oct 1, 2019)

Nice rest using those toothbrushes, great idea!


----------



## DuttyWhammel (Aug 1, 2020)

That's a really interesting idea to use Tooth brushes like that, not gonna lie.. I'm stealing that lol good work mate.


----------



## Greyman (Mar 9, 2016)

These Diablo things make decent slingbows, quick cheap and easy ????


----------

